# Ford 8240 PTO



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I started baling this afternoon switched on the PTO it started, went about 100 yards and the load in the baler stopped it. Disconnected the baler shaft switched on the PTO and it ran, just won't run with a load on it. This is all new to me, What's-up? Hydraulic fluid is at the correct level, out side of this I ain't got a clue.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I know nothing about your tractor, but I'm thinking there must be a clutch pack of some sort for the pto. Maybe it's worn or some oring somewhere is releasing some of the hydraulic pressure. Maybe you could find that tractor on the New Holland parts page and see what's possible


----------

